

The largest website on the Internet uses MySQL... - captaincrunch

Why can't you?
======
benologist
You mean Google or Facebook? In both cases didn't they extensively modify it,
and still only use it for certain parts of their offerings?

~~~
scottshea
And in the case of Facebook it is strangling them... roughly 2/3 of their
9000+ MySQL servers do nothing but control the servers that actually store
data.

------
lucisferre
What is up with these posts?

